# São Paulo (cidade) é bonita [silepse = erro?]



## MugenKaosu

Olá. Li em algum lugar que a silepse não deve ser confundida com erro gramatical... Tudo bem, grandes autores da Literatura portuguesa e da brasileira já a usaram:



> I) _Está uma pessoa ouvindo missa, meia hora o cansa._ (Manuel Bernardes)
> 
> II) _O casal não tivera filhos; mas criaram dois ou três meninos._ (Augusto Frederico Schmidt)
> 
> III) _Dizem que os cariocas somos pouco dados aos jardins públicos. _(Machado de Assis)


Mas eles eram literatos. Nós, meros mortais, escrevemos não pela beleza da língua portuguesa, mas pela necessidade de nos comunicar.

Se estamos escrevendo uma redação na escola, ou estamos enviando nosso currículo para uma empresa, *podemos usar a silepse*?
Exemplo: _São Paulo é bonita_ seria adequado? _São Paulo é bonito_ seria a única possibilidade?

P.S.: refiro-me à cidade de São Paulo, não ao estado.


----------



## Macunaíma

São Paulo é bonito = o apóstolo Paulo de Tarso, que viria a ser canonizado pela Igreja Católica Apostólica Romana como São Paulo, é bonito.

São Paulo é bonita = a cidade de São Paulo é bonita.

A silepse não é coisa de literatos, é o que existe de mais corriqueiro na língua. Também não impede a comunicação de forma alguma - ao contrário, enxuga a comunicação, se livra do que é desnecessário ao entendimento.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> A silepse não é coisa de literatos, é o que existe de mais corriqueiro na língua. Também não impede a comunicação de forma alguma - ao contrário, enxuga a comunicação, se livra do que é desnecessário ao entendimento.



For example, Chaos:



MugenKaosu said:


> Quando eu era jovem, eu costumava nadar uma vez por semana.
> Quando jovem, eu costumava nadar uma vez por semana.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Macunaíma said:


> São Paulo é bonito = o apóstolo Paulo de Tarso, que viria a ser canonizado pela Igreja Católica Apostólica Romana como São Paulo, é bonito.
> 
> São Paulo é bonita = a cidade de São Paulo é bonita.
> 
> A silepse não é coisa de literatos, é o que existe de mais corriqueiro na língua. Também não impede a comunicação de forma alguma - ao contrário, enxuga a comunicação, se livra do que é desnecessário ao entendimento.


Okay, é corriqueira, mas o uso da silepse está gramaticalmente correto?


			
				MugenKaosu said:
			
		

> Se estamos escrevendo uma redação na escola, ou estamos enviando nosso currículo para uma empresa, *podemos usar a silepse?*


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Se estamos escrevendo uma redação na escola, ou estamos enviando nosso currículo para uma empresa, podemos usar a silepse?



Acho que podemos e devemos usar tudo o que a língua nos oferece, principalmente numa redação, onde o estilo tem (ou deveria ter) um enorme peso. Na minha opinião, quando um escritor escreve - e assumimos o papel de um escritor quando redigimos uma redação - ele não pode levar em consideração o leitor ignorante, sob pena de corromper o seu estilo. Caso você perca ponto na prova, você pode sempre recorrer (não pode?).

Quanto ao currículo, um português bem elaborado sempre vai chamar a atenção de um empresário que conheça bem a língua, que te olhará com outros olhos. Para os ignorantes da língua, acho que não fará a menor diferença já que estes não dão tanta importância à língua, como sua própria ignorância o atesta.


----------



## MugenKaosu

GOODVIEW said:


> Acho que podemos e devemos usar tudo o que a língua nos oferece, principalmente numa redação, onde o estilo tem (ou deveria ter) um enorme peso. Na minha opinião, quando um escritor escreve - e assumimos o papel de um escritor quando redigimos uma redação - ele não pode levar em consideração o leitor ignorante, sob pena de corromper o seu estilo. Caso você perca ponto na prova, você pode sempre recorrer (não pode?).


Você está considerando uma redação do tipo narrativo/descritivo (que vejo como mais "livre") ou do tipo dissertativo (que, para mim, deveria seguir rigidamente as regras da gramática)(, ou qualquer tipo)? Eu deveria ter especificado... É que já estou acostumado a escrever somente dissertações, então já associei escola com esse tipo de texto.


			
				GOODVIEW said:
			
		

> Quanto ao currículo, um português bem elaborado sempre vai chamar a atenção de um empresário que conheça bem a língua, que te olhará com outros olhos. Para os ignorantes da língua, acho que não fará a menor diferença já que estes não dão tanta importância à língua, como sua própria ignorância o atesta.


Quando você diz _português bem elaborado_, você está falando de *usar a silepse*? Ou trata-se do contrário?


----------



## Outsider

MugenKaosu said:


> Se estamos escrevendo uma redação na escola, ou estamos enviando nosso currículo para uma empresa, *podemos usar a silepse*?
> Exemplo: _São Paulo é bonita_ seria adequado? _São Paulo é bonito_ seria a única possibilidade?


Ambas as escolhas me parecem defensáveis e correctas. No entanto, há sempre a possibilidade de "esbarrar" com um professor ou empregador mais estreito de ideias que objecte a uma delas (ou ambas!)

Se quiser jogar pelo seguro, escreva mesmo "a cidade de São Paulo é bonita".


----------



## MugenKaosu

GamblingCamel said:


> For example, Chaos:


G.C., acabei "te deixando no vácuo", desculpa. Mas, respondendo ao que você disse...

Quando Macunaíma disse que a silepse se livra do que é desnecessário ao entendimento, ele não estava dando a *definição *de silepse; ele estava dando *características *da silepse. 

Naquele caso, que eu saiba, temos uma *elipse*.

"Elipse é o apagamento de uma palavra ou expressão que, embora ausente do enunciado, é depreensível pelo contexto." (Meu livro da escola)

"A silepse é uma figura exclusiva do mecanismo de concordância. Consiste em fazer uma palavra concordar com a ideia subentendida na mente do enunciador e não com a forma da palavra expressa no enunciado." (idem)


----------



## MugenKaosu

Outsider said:


> Ambas as escolhas me parecem defensáveis e correctas. No entanto, há sempre a possibilidade de "esbarrar" com um professor ou empregador mais estreito de ideias que objecte a uma delas (ou ambas!)
> 
> Se quiser jogar pelo seguro, escreva mesmo "a cidade de São Paulo é bonita".


Nossa, pensei que pelo menos uma sempre fosse considerada correta, haha.
Obrigado.


----------



## GOODVIEW

MugenKaosu said:


> Você está considerando uma redação do tipo narrativo/descritivo (que vejo como mais "livre") ou do tipo dissertativo (que, para mim, deveria seguir rigidamente as regras da gramática)(, ou qualquer tipo)? Eu deveria ter especificado... É que já estou acostumado a escrever somente dissertações, então já associei escola com esse tipo de texto.
> 
> Quando você diz _português bem elaborado_, você está falando de *usar a silepse*? Ou trata-se do contrário?



Primeiro o grito:

Meeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnngooooooooo!!!!!

Kaos,
Desculpe a minha voz mas estou meio rouco de tanto me esgoelar...

Se estamos nos expressando em português, podemos e devemos recorrer a todas as figuras de linguagem, por que não?, principalmente numa redação. Não entendo porque você está discriminando as silepses, você vê algum problema, por exemplo, em usar metáforas ou sinédoques? Quando eu estudava na escola (peraí que eu vou tentar puxar láaaaaaaa de trás), eu me preocupava em escrever corretamente e não ficava me limitando por medo de encontrar um professor obtuso. Mas eu não me considero um bom conselheiro, sempre fui mais dado a chutar o balde do que a cuidar para não derramar a água, então...

Quanto aos currículos, normalmente são concisos e diretos. Não vejo bem muito espaço para se usar figuras de linguagem. Acredito que sua preocupação se baseie em alguma situação concreta, o que nos ajudaria a opinar.

Quando eu falo em português mais elaborado, quero dizer português bem escrito, com ou sem silepse (meu lado quixotesco, inclinado a proteger os fracos e oprimidos, já está ficando com pena da bichinha... )


----------



## anaczz

Particularmente no caso de São Paulo, nunca vi referências no masculino (a não ser coloquialmente). Portanto, consideraria errado usar "São Paulo é bonito", a não ser que se falasse do santo ou, talvez, do time de futebol.
A grande São Paulo possue cerca de 18 milhões de habitantes.
A São Paulo dos Jesuítas era uma pequena vila.
As fotos retratam a São Paulo de 1912.


----------



## MugenKaosu

GOODVIEW said:


> Se estamos nos expressando em português, podemos e devemos recorrer a todas as figuras de linguagem, por que não?, principalmente numa redação. Não entendo porque você está discriminando as silepses, você vê algum problema, por exemplo, em usar metáforas ou sinédoques?


Ora, não acha que "a gente somos" soe feio e errado? Essa expressão está tão desgastada pelo uso que nem num poema ficaria muito elegante. (A não ser, é claro, que se esteja reproduzindo, imitando, justamente a forma como as pessoas falam.)



			
				GOODVIEW said:
			
		

> Acredito que sua preocupação se baseie em alguma situação concreta, o que nos ajudaria a opinar.


Se quer uma: redação de vestibular.



			
				anaczz said:
			
		

> Particularmente no caso de São Paulo, nunca vi referências no masculino (a não ser coloquialmente). Portanto, consideraria errado usar "São Paulo é bonito", a não ser que se falasse do santo ou, talvez, do time de futebol.
> A grande São Paulo possue cerca de 18 milhões de habitantes.
> A São Paulo dos Jesuítas era uma pequena vila.
> As fotos retratam a São Paulo de 1912.


Hmm, interessante. Na realidade, o que me motivou a escrever o _thread_, em primeiro lugar, foi a dúvida:



> Ora, se 'São Paulo é bonita' é silepse, então o certo seria 'São Paulo é bonito'? Soa-me tão estranho! Bom, nem sempre o que está gramaticalmente correto é o que soa melhor...



Depois de pensar nisso, resolvi criar o _thread _e ver o que tinham a me dizer sobre isso. Pelo visto, talvez seja a silepse que esteja certa. Interessante...


----------



## GOODVIEW

Kaos,
Estou vendo que o seu conceito de silepse é bem mais amplo do que o meu. Em tudo o que eu disse, tomava como referência a gramática normativa, não a descritiva. De acordo com a gramática normativa, seu exemplo não é uma silepse, apenas um erro de concordância.


----------



## MugenKaosu

GOODVIEW said:


> Kaos,
> Estou vendo que o seu conceito de silepse é bem mais amplo do que o meu. Em tudo o que eu disse, tomava como referência a gramática normativa, não a descritiva. De acordo com a gramática normativa, seu exemplo não é uma silepse, apenas um erro de concordância.


Pera [_sic_], talvez estejamos falando de coisas diferentes, quanto ao "a gente somos".
Veja este site: http://recantodasletras.com.br/gramatica/2114764



			
				Recanto das Letras said:
			
		

> A gente somos inútil. (Ultraje a Rigor)
> Observe que temos dois casos de concordância: silepse de pessoa (a gente = nós), e "inútil" concordando gramaticalmente com "a gente". É um caso de concordância alternada. No padrão, culto [_sic_] essa construção é inaceitável.


Ou seja:
A gente somos inúteis  ---> Silepse, que estamos discutindo aqui
A gente somos inútil ------> Concordância alternada = erro


----------



## GOODVIEW

MugenKaosu said:


> Pera [_sic_], talvez estejamos falando de coisas diferentes, quanto ao "a gente somos".
> Veja este site: http://recantodasletras.com.br/gramatica/2114764
> 
> 
> Ou seja:
> A gente somos inúteis  ---> Silepse, que estamos discutindo aqui
> A gente somos inútil ------> Concordância alternada = erro



Leia com atenção o site que você indicou acima e verá que há algumas condições para que a silepse de número seja aceita.

"Silepse é a figura de construção em que a concordância não é feita segundo a forma gramatical, e sim, pela ideia, pelo sentido (subentendido) que a palavra expressa encerra".

Em "a gente somos" não há nenhuma ideia subentendida que justifique a silepse.

Muito diferente do exemplo apresentado:
"Esta gente *está* furiosa e com medo; por consequência, *capazes* de tudo. (Garrett)

"O caso mais comum dessa silepse é quando o sujeito é um coletivo e o verbo (ou o adjetivo) passa a concordar no plural. Gramaticalmente o verbo deveria concordar no singular, pois o coletivo é de número singular, embora dê a ideia de quantidade. No entanto, o verbo pode ir ao plural, por silepse, *desde que esteja distanciado do sujeito*".

Repare que seu exemplo não se encaixa em nenhum  dos casos apresentados.


----------



## MugenKaosu

GOODVIEW said:


> Leia com atenção o site que você indicou acima e verá que há algumas condições para que a silepse de número seja aceita.
> 
> "Silepse é a figura de construção em que a concordância não é feita segundo a forma gramatical, e sim, pela ideia, pelo sentido (subentendido) que a palavra expressa encerra".
> 
> Em "a gente somos" não há nenhuma ideia subentendida que justifique a silepse.
> 
> Muito diferente do exemplo apresentado:
> [silepse de número---->]"Esta gente *está* furiosa e com medo; por consequência, *capazes* de tudo. (Garrett)
> 
> "O caso mais comum dessa silepse [silepse de número]é quando o sujeito é um coletivo e o verbo (ou o adjetivo) passa a concordar no plural. Gramaticalmente o verbo deveria concordar no singular, pois o coletivo é de número singular, embora dê a ideia de quantidade. No entanto, o verbo pode ir ao plural, por silepse, *desde que esteja distanciado do sujeito*".
> 
> Repare que seu exemplo não se encaixa em nenhum  dos casos apresentados [dos casos de silepse de número].


Mas "a gente somos" não é silepse de número; é silepse de pessoa.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Ooops, my bad. Troquei as bolas... deve ser a fome me corroendo, à espera da pizza...

Veja o que o artigo fala sobre seu exemplo:

Na língua coloquial, é comum a silepse com a forma [a gente]:
ü A gente somos inútil. (Ultraje a Rigor)
• Observe que temos dois casos de concordância: silepse de pessoa (a gente = nós), e "inútil" concordando gramaticalmente com "a gente". É um caso de concordância alternada. *No padrão, culto essa construção é inaceitável.*

Ou seja, de acordo com a gramática normativa, trata-se de um erro de concordância. Seria portanto uma silepse de pessoa pertinente à língua falada. Essa construção seria aceita, numa redação, apenas se você explicitar que está reproduzindo o discurso de alguém.


----------



## MugenKaosu

GOODVIEW said:


> Ooops, my bad. Troquei as bolas... deve ser a fome me corroendo, à espera da pizza...
> 
> Veja o que o artigo fala sobre seu exemplo:
> 
> Na língua coloquial, é comum a silepse com a forma [a gente]:
> ü A gente somos inútil. (Ultraje a Rigor)
> • Observe que temos dois casos de concordância: silepse de pessoa (a gente = nós), e "inútil" concordando gramaticalmente com "a gente". É um caso de concordância alternada. *No padrão, culto essa construção é inaceitável.*
> 
> Ou seja, de acordo com a gramática normativa, trata-se de um erro de concordância. Seria portanto uma silepse de pessoa pertinente à língua falada. Essa construção seria aceita, numa redação, apenas se você explicitar que está reproduzindo o discurso de alguém.


Sim, mas é que aí tem algo além da silepse, que a torna um erro:
A gente somos inúteis ----> Silepse
A gente somos inútil ------> Erro, pois "inútil" deve concordar com o verbo "somos", já que se resolveu utilizar a silepse.

A dúvida é: será que "a gente somos *inúteis*" seria aceitável?


----------



## GOODVIEW

MugenKaosu said:


> Sim, mas é que aí tem algo além da silepse, que a torna um erro:
> A gente somos inúteis ----> Silepse
> A gente somos inútil ------> Erro, pois "inútil" deve concordar com o verbo "somos", já que se resolveu utilizar a silepse.
> 
> A dúvida é: será que "a gente somos *inúteis*" seria aceitável?



Claro que não. _A gente_ deve concordar com a terceira pessoa do singular: a gente *é*.  

Agora, você poderia dizer:

A gente é inútil, somos um bando de delinquentes.

E aí vale a explicação do site que coloquei mais acima referindo-me a silepse de número.


----------



## MugenKaosu

GOODVIEW said:


> Claro que não. _A gente_ deve concordar com a terceira pessoa do singular: a gente *é*.
> 
> Agora, você poderia dizer:
> 
> A gente é inútil, somos um bando de delinquentes.
> 
> E aí vale a explicação do site que coloquei mais acima referindo-me a silepse de número.


Ora, mas se "A gente somos inúteis" está errado pelo simples fato de ser silepse (não há nenhum "erro" que não seja a silepse), então isso está contradizendo seus _posts _anteriores:


			
				GOODVIEW said:
			
		

> Se estamos nos expressando em português, podemos e devemos recorrer a todas as figuras de linguagem, por que não?, principalmente numa redação. Não entendo porque você está discriminando as silepses, você vê algum problema, por exemplo, em usar metáforas ou sinédoques?


Só consigo pensar em 4 coisas:
1) Você mudou de opinião
2) A opinião permanece a mesma, e, portanto, você se confundiu ao escrever este último _post_ (é a pizza, haha?)
3) Você não aceita todas as silepses: você vê algumas como erro, porque são muitos desgastadas pelo uso cotidiano.
4)


----------



## GOODVIEW

MugenKaosu said:


> Ora, mas se "A gente somos inúteis" está errado pelo simples fato de ser silepse (não há nenhum "erro" que não seja a silepse), então isso está contradizendo seus _posts _anteriores:
> 
> Só consigo pensar em 4 coisas:
> 1) Você mudou de opinião - Nope
> 2) A opinião permanece a mesma, e, portanto, você se confundiu ao escrever este último _post_ (é a pizza, haha?) - tumbém não
> 3) Você não aceita todas as silepses: você vê algumas como erro, porque são muitos desgastadas pelo uso cotidiano. - Quem sou eu para aceitar ou não alguma coisa... É a tal da gramática normativa que não aceita esse caso como sendo silepse.
> 4)
> - Na verdade, tô ficando é troncho de fome!



Kaos,
A fome tá apertando e a pizza não chega...

Trata-se de um *erro de concordância verbal* não aceito pela *gramática normativa*, por um lado, e, por outro lado, segundo a mesma gramática, *não se trata de silepse* e sim de erro.

Bom, dito isto...

Examinando-se o caso pela ótica da *gramática descritiva* (leia-se língua falada), trata-se de uma silepse. Mas não aconselho usar esse tipo de linguagem em suas redações, a não ser...

Resumindo em tupi-guarani:

Bom português, erro crasso.
Língua falada, silepse.

Êba! a pizza chegou!!!!


----------



## MugenKaosu

GOODVIEW said:


> Kaos,
> A fome tá apertando e a pizza não chega...
> 
> Trata-se de um *erro de concordância verbal* não aceito pela *gramática normativa*, por um lado, e, por outro lado, segundo a mesma gramática, *não se trata de silepse* e sim de erro.
> 
> Bom, dito isto...
> 
> Examinando-se o caso pela ótica da *gramática descritiva* (leia-se língua falada), trata-se de uma silepse. Mas não aconselho usar esse tipo de linguagem em suas redações, a não ser...
> 
> Resumindo em tupi-guarani:
> 
> Bom português, erro crasso.
> Língua falada, silepse.
> 
> Êba! a pizza chegou!!!!


Okay, obrigado. 

Desculpa por seu "such a pain in the ass"!  

P.S.: bom apetite!


----------



## Istriano

_Salvador continua linda_ , isso sim, mas...
_O Rio de Janeiro continua linda_.  Sei não...


----------



## MugenKaosu

Istriano said:


> O Rio de Janeiro continua linda.


Nossa, depois desse Odisseia toda, vem o Istriano e diz isso, haha.


----------



## GOODVIEW

MugenKaosu said:


> Nossa, depois desse Odisseia toda, vem o Istriano e diz isso, haha.



Caramba, depois dessa pizza, estou embuchado estomacal e mentalmente!

Silepse
. Ret. Emprego de uma palavra no sentido próprio e no figurado simultaneamente (p.ex., ele é fraco de corpo e de caráter).

Istriano, sshhhh, num cutuca a fera não, ele (silepse de gênero) é tinhoso, vai ficar te centrifugando durante horas... eu vô saindo de fininho... FUI!


----------

